# Western Flyer..."Something" ?



## razorschwinn (Aug 12, 2014)

Picked up this W.F. from a dealer on ebay. It is advertised as a W.F. Wrangler bicycle. It has been painted a couple of times. I'm wondering if a clothing store at one time used this bike as store display to help sell Wrangler Jeans ? The stenciling on the chainguard is very good but chrome tape was added to it as well. The original paint is a bright orange and I'm guessing the seat is original. The serial number is M02786-47608143 . Any ideas what model this is ? Is it after 1973 ?


----------



## Butch (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not much help for you and don't take my word for it, but I think the M0 would make it a 1970 model. 2786 may be Western Auto's catalog number., followed by the bicycle's  serial number Cool bike, love those F series frames.


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 5, 2014)

*Cool bike*

That is a Western Flyer Buzz Bike Eliminator from the early 70's. Hope that helped. Big Moe


----------

